# screenprint shop humor



## TyMeier (Aug 31, 2009)

I drew up a mad-magazine style poster to advertise my little screenprint pre-press business. If you've ever tried to start your own screenprinting business you'll appreciate this. Any feedback/ideas/suggestions are appreciated.

[media]http://www.screenprintprepress.com/SCREENPRINTPREPRESS-poster-4th-draft-12-28.jpg[/media]


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks good but I can't read it (too small)


----------



## TyMeier (Aug 31, 2009)

hm. Interesting, the forums engine won't let me post the link directly. Here is the URL: http://www.screenprintprepress.com/SCREENPRINTPREPRESS-poster-4th-draft-12-28.jpg


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

"can i pay you with weed"...lol.


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

I like it , well done


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

BRAVO...well done!!!!!!


----------



## rachelgreen (Mar 29, 2009)

I love it! I especially love the part about turning a tiny website logo into a 14" print. It's great to know I'm not the only one dealing with "wacky" people.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Really funny, I am looking to get a shop started and I hope to god it goes a little better than that!!!!!!


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

I just had a look again and I laughed at the Misprinted T-Shirt " Save the Wales " . Now we have seen the cartoon the T-Shirt would be totally acceptable . Collectors edition .


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

gerry said:


> "can i pay you with weed"...lol.


I've been slipped weed before as a thank you. I didn't know what it was until I got back into the office (it was wrapped in foil). I opened it and what do you know...weed.


----------



## tone1tees (Dec 24, 2009)

i think it's cool /plus i use to be a fan of mad mag.LOL


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

Hit it on the nail with this, great work!
Just today, 7-color front & back with 3-color sleeve on 12 shirts.
And last customer today picking up his order ask if he can pay for
his next order with weed.
Oh, we do have a hot press girl so they exist. 

M


----------



## Nichlo (Dec 5, 2007)

That's cool, all of that really happens.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

Brilliant!

Oh, and....


PrintMonkey said:


> Oh, we do have a hot press girl so they exist.


----------



## TyMeier (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks all! This was a lot of fun to draw. I'd like to do another one sometime, but wonder if I should concentrate more on the clients then the employees? 

The employees problems could be in any business, I think, but I've met a lot of wacky pressmen so it was hard to let it go.

On the other hand I've met a lot of wacky screenprinting shop owners, too. No offense: I'm sure everyone in THIS forum is totally cool


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I love this....this is so true......... people really do come in with a hand drawn napkin and think we can turn it into shirts...lmao....

HAHAHAHA ........

INked


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

> Oh, we do have a hot press girl so they exist.


the only press girls I have ever seen in a printshop had hairy armpits and a bigger poket knife than crocodile dundee......ewww gives me shivers thinking about it.......

hot press girls dont exist.

Inked


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

haha I love it!


----------



## i420 (Dec 3, 2009)

TyMeier said:


> On the other hand I've met a lot of wacky screenprinting shop owners, too. No offense: I'm sure everyone in THIS forum is totally cool


Hey I resemble that remark...Our company name is Image 420...get asked all the time if would barter for beer. Never once for weed...


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

This is great, I can relate to all the situations mentioned. As far as the customer cartoon here are some to think about.
What is a screen charge?
I paid the set up charge the last time I ordered this print.
Can you have them ready this afternoon?
Can you print me a sample so I can see if they will sell or not, you can save the screens and if they sell you can use the screens when I order in a couple of weeks.
Is this what the art will look like on the shirt?
If your printing black on the front and black on the back why are you charging me for two colors?
Is black a color?
Why do you need 3 screens for this print, can't you put all the colors in one screen?
Two days after the print is taken down you get " I need three more shirts that's not a problem is it."

I could go on for days, good thread!


----------



## TyMeier (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes! All those are great. Makes me wonder if I could drop the font size down and fit a half dozen more voice bubbles around the clients at the counter...


----------



## skoalcowboy28 (Dec 11, 2009)

That is awesome especially with the storage and the stereo, thats what I got goin on right now at my shop


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

haha well done!


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice, funny, and oh so true. Thanks for the laugh today i needed it.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Genius, just genius. 

Here's a classic conversation I've had way too many times:

Customer: This design is three colors, do I have to pay for all three?
Me: Yes, each color is an additional cost.
C: But my shirts will be red.
M: That's fine, then we'll use the shirt color as the red in the design and charge you for a 2-color print.
C: Ok cool....can I print these on green shirts too?
M: ...yes, but you'll be charged for a three color print.
C: Oh, ok...well what if we changed all the red in the design to green?
M: We can do what ever you want sir, if the shirt color is in the design we won't charge you for it. If not, you'll be charged to print that color.
C: Oh, I see.

pause...

C: Let's just take out the third color and make it a 2-color print on white shirts.

pause...

M: Sounds great. Please sign this updated art proof, NOW.


----------



## Astro_Ts (Nov 11, 2008)

I printed this out and it got passed around to all 10 employees here and it cracked everyone up.

ps. we used to have a hot female screenprinter here!

thanks guys!


----------



## Ray J. (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't tell you the amount of times I've been paid with weed. Particularly when dealing with Rock bands!


----------



## DavidRobison (Dec 30, 2009)

You are right on man very funny would you mind terribly if I printed this out on a paper copy just to hang on my bullitin board? I ask because I respect your rights and won't if you object.

AND WELL DONE from another artist its very funny.


----------



## TyMeier (Aug 31, 2009)

Please do! That's what it's all about. And call me with work when your graphic designer wins the lottery and runs off with the swedish bikini team.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

This is great! Very true and soooo funny! 

Great work Ty.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

That is really funny! Just the other day I was talking to a friend about the posters we used to have in our rooms in the 70's as kids that were just like that and were satires of some subculture. Very well done and appreciated.


----------



## threedog (Oct 21, 2007)

Love it!!!!!!, just passed it around in the shop........need to add the lady that swears she is a med. and Hanes and Gildan say she is every bit of a 2XL and then some.


----------



## BVersatile (Nov 29, 2009)

They always find some way to find the smallest image available....ever.


----------

